# Stethoscopes - Suggestions and opinions please.



## ColeWTaylor (7 Apr 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I'll be starting my PCP program in Sept. through NCM-SEP for MedTech and I've been told to start shopping around for a good scope. 
I've had both the Littmann Classic II and the Cardiology III highly recommended. 

What do you guys use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2012)

For a PCP, the Littman Classic II is likely your best bet price wise.  Another good Littman is the Select.  I used the Select until I upgraded to the Cardiology III, then Master Cardiology, but I'm actually listening to hearts alot more than when I was a baby medic. 

http://stethoscope.ca/index.php?dir=des&model=&order=position

MM


----------



## Armymedic (7 Apr 2012)

Cardiology III is a good one which will last your career.


----------



## mariomike (7 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> For a PCP, the Littman Classic II is likely your best bet price wise.



I never purchased a stethoscope, but the above is the one we were issued:
http://stethoscope.ca/littmann-classic-ii-s-e-stethoscope-black.html


----------



## ColeWTaylor (7 Apr 2012)

Do you think I'll be issued one prior to my schooling?


----------



## mariomike (7 Apr 2012)

ColeWTaylor said:
			
		

> Do you think I'll be issued one prior to my schooling?



You should ask your SEP recruiter, or whoever told you to, "start shopping around for a good scope."
It does say, "Fully funded tuition, books and academic equipment."
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/NCM-SEP_all_en.pdf


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2012)

ColeWTaylor said:
			
		

> Do you think I'll be issued one prior to my schooling?



I doubt it.  

MM


----------



## RubberTree (8 Apr 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Cardiology III is a good one which will last your career.



Agreed, however anyone who has owned a stethoscope knows they have a tendency to grow legs and disappear. Besides, getting a Cardiology III as your first scope is like buying an Acura (Lexus...whatever) as your first car. 
Get a Classic IISE. Its more than enough for what you need for the next number of years, you won't be out a couple hundred bucks if it walks and you can always upgrade further down the line when you have the extra cash and/or skills.


----------



## medic65726 (14 Apr 2012)

My first stethoscope was a Littman Classic II which I used as a PCP and into the ACP program. Then I upgraded to the Cardiology III which I used for 11 years until it recently grew legs. I keep tight control of my kit so am rather bothered that it went missing. (Oh and shortly after I got the Cardiology III my ex-GF at the time lifted my Classic II).
So now I am using a brand new Cadiology III (http://stethoscope.ca/littmann-cardiology-iii-stethoscope-all-black-27.html) and love it. Starting out I would reccomend the Classic II (go for the all black, they look great http://stethoscope.ca/littmann-classic-ii-s-e-stethoscope-all-black-2218be.html) and I am in no was affiliated with http://stethoscope.ca/ but recently ordered from them and they have good prices, fast shipping and do free laser engraving, with no delay to shipping. Having your name permanently etched on the head might help with it talking a walk.
PM me if you wish to discuss more.

Simon


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2012)

Just remembered another brand that does knock-offs of Littman and Welch-Allen scopes - MDF.  They're good quality and tad less expensive.  University of Manitoba sells them, and I'm sure most other major medical school book stores do too.  http://www.mystethoscope.com/instruments-stethoscopes-c-71.html

MM


----------



## ColeWTaylor (22 Apr 2012)

I've decided to go with the Master Classic II, in all black. Going to order it from the suggested site as well, stethoscope.ca. Looking forward to receiving it!
Thank you everyone for the suggestions and advice!


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2012)

ColeWTaylor said:
			
		

> I've decided to go with the Master Classic II, in all black.



Same one they issued us. ( Probably because it was cheapest. )
You are going to look very "Third Watch" on your ride-out.


----------



## dstevens (25 Apr 2012)

Hey ColewTaylor, 

I'm a nursing student, I use a Littman Classic II, it's superb I can clearly hear many high and low pitch tones easily. I've tried some of my other friends' stethoscope and I do notice a difference; it sounds a lot more hollow specifically the 2 tubed ones. Also with reference to the 2 tubed stethoscopes, they rub a lot against each other and drown out and fine crackles and wheezes ( amongst other adventitious sounds) which is NOT good. 

I hear SUPERB things about the cardiology stethoscpoe- but It is pricey. 

When I purchased my littman classic II it was $120. My view was I'd rather get a good one and I'll keep it my career, over a lesser quality one for school then purchase a new one.  Then I'd  have to readjust all my assessment skills due to the new stethoscope and once your practicing on your own, you need to be 100% confident in your assessments, don't need a stethoscope be the cause for second guessing yourself. 

Food for thought & happy hunting, 

dstevens.


----------

